# Mitaca Milk frother



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Check this out: it's a cheats way of frothing milk, but does it perfect every time. Also great for making hot chocolate!

http://www.espressocrazy.com/accessories/milk_jugs/mitaca_electric_milk_frother/104/


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, that's far too expensive! I have a battery operated Chinese whisk especially produced for frothing milk. Don't know if they are imported into the UK but where I live every coffee stall has one, either a direct mains or rechargeable version. My battery version cost less than two Sterling pounds. I also have a stainless hand frother which requires rather more milk to be successful but again quite cheap to buy.

,

With high cost of living plus high VAT, the UK would always be dearer of course.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

There are rules about advertising on the forum. Out of courtesy for other retailers that abide by them perhaps you could read them too.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry, no offence meant. All apologies.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Not a problem at all. I think with a forum like this it's absolutely vital that any information or product recommendations are completely neutral. There are places to publicise your business as I mentioned, such as a board specifically for publicising special offers etc and reasonable rates for advertising.

I don't know if I speak for the other members but I am a lot more likely to visit a retailer/roaster etc that abides by the rules.

Sorry if I came across badly, there are just many companies that try to flog their wares here with no affinity for the reason that this place exists, so there's a danger of tarring everyone with the same brush!


----------

